# Penny's Weight Loss......



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So I was just lookin thru pics on FB, and forgot I had started it almost two years ago, so I thought I would share some pics of Penny in all her "fluffiness" til now.

This was Thanksgiving 2008, she weighed in at 90lbs here -









This was in Feb. 2009, she weighed in at 97lbs. - 









This is this year in the summer, she weighs in at 60lbs. - 









Penny and I started on her diet in April of last year, it took us 8 months to get her from 97lbs. to 59lbs.  We still work on it everyday, but I thought I'd share. HUge difference, lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG WOW! You have done such a great job with her, Tye. Ima send Kangol to you ok???? She is sooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW! Seeing all the pix in one place really shows the significant difference between then and now! She's looking fantastic mah, and please keep up the great work, and keep us updated (I know you will, b/c that's just what you do). I'm so proud of you both! Give Penny a scratch behind the ear for me and tell her I love her! So great to see her looking so much healthier. Isn't it amazing how closely she resembles Dosia!? They're likeness is uncanny! They could pass for "twins" lol!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

omg that is excellent!!! she looks amazing


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> OMG WOW! You have done such a great job with her, Tye. Ima send Kangol to you ok???? She is sooooo beautiful!!!


Thanks Lauren, I did lots of research, because of her meds and her condition I had/have to be careful, that's not to say that a normal dog should be treated diferently, lol, but Pooh is special  Oh yes, Kangol can come for a visit anytime,  Penny says thank you.



ThaLadyPit said:


> WOW! Seeing all the pix in one place really shows the significant difference between then and now! She's looking fantastic mah, and please keep up the great work, and keep us updated (I know you will, b/c that's just what you do). I'm so proud of you both! Give Penny a scratch behind the ear for me and tell her I love her! So great to see her looking so much healthier. Isn't it amazing how closely she resembles Dosia!? They're likeness is uncanny! They could pass for "twins" lol!


I know is why I posted, i saw the pics and I keep lookin at her then and I'm like wow she was a fatty thang, but I love her new sleek trim figure and I think she does too, it is much easier to help when she has her seizures and I can pick her up now, lol. Penny sends big schlicks to you and I was tellin Krystal that exact same thing about Penny and Dosia, is crazy. She told me that was her brotha from anotha motha 



Aireal said:


> omg that is excellent!!! she looks amazing


Thank you Ariel, Penny says thanks as well, we worked hard for this


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Penny looks so awesome! She used to look like a snuggly wuggly teddy bear, now she looks like a snuggly wuggly sexeh bear!


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

She looks fantastic. Congrats.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Penny looks so awesome! She used to look like a snuggly wuggly teddy bear, now she looks like a snuggly wuggly sexeh bear!


lol Annie, Penny sends big licks to you, she says thank you. 



SapphirePB said:


> She looks fantastic. Congrats.


Thanks Sapphire, we really have been working at it hard


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Again, she looks fantastic Tye! Your research and hard work paid off. Penny couldn't have a better human mom. Hugs and puppy dog kisses to you guys!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww thanks Brook, Penny and I did work really hard at this, we still wrokout at least once a day, but most often twice a day, lol. Penny sends licks


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

what were you feeding her before? and by the way she looks great now


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

She looks absolutely amazing!
Job well done for you


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Rojas209 said:


> what were you feeding her before? and by the way she looks great now


She was on Diamond Lamb & Rice, just like my boys and Phoebe, I have alwys fed my dogs Diamond, but she is on Canidae Grain Free ALS now and will stay on it unless I swtich her to raw. And thankyou, she is a very special girl and has been thru a lot in her short life. 



brandileigh080 said:


> She looks absolutely amazing!
> Job well done for you


thank you so much Brandi, we both appreciate that


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Super job!


----------



## Me&Max (Jul 29, 2010)

Great job indeed... I bet she feels so much better and her health will be improved as well.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Super job!


Thanks so much POP 



Me&Max said:


> Great job indeed... I bet she feels so much better and her health will be improved as well.


Thanks, we really worked hard at it, with her seizures and meds and the weight she gained I knew it couldn't be good for her, and I do think she feels tons better  Penny sends licks


----------

